# Wood getting stuck in my hedgehog?



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

I use chipsi wood medium for the flooring of my hedgehogs 'home' which is basically wood chips. But twice now I have found it literally wedged in his 'boy parts'!!! Which must be so painful for him? Has anyone else had this problem? Could anyone suggest anything else I could use?


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

fleece works the best, you don't have to sew the edges
make enough liners so you always have some clean. :lol:


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Ouch! Poor little guy! Unfortunately, this is why we strong discourage hedgie owners from using wood chips and cob- it can easily lodge in boys sheath.  It can lead to major urinary health problems as well as infections. I would change the bedding out immediately as this is not going to change. Keeping the wood chips is only asking for your hedgie to injure himself.  

Like GoGrnny said, fleece liners are the best. You can pick up a length of fleece from most craft stores and cut them to the size needed. I usually buy enough so that I have 6 extra (7 total). The initial investment is a little steep, but once you buy the fleece you don't have to purchase any new for a long time- and your boy won't be getting anything lodged in his peep anymore. :?


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

Yesterdays News (recycled paper pellets) is also a good choice. It comes in large, medium size pellets of sorts and in my experience it has never gotten caught in my hedgehogs penile sheath. It also doesn't stick to them like wood chips do and the pieces are quite large. Of course though the "safest" bet would be fleece.


----------



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks guys I'll go for a fleece liner. Wish my hedgehogs breeder wouldn't of told me this instead of telling me to use it!


----------



## emtortat (Mar 15, 2012)

totally worth the expense and alot cleaner i have a boy as well and did this after i had him a week glad i did it


----------

